# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  पपीता और अपना बैंक ऑफ़ इंडिया

## Pooja1990 QUEEN

मेरे किसान मित्रो  पपीता की खेती करके आप अपना बैंक खोल सकते है .पपीते की प्रति एकेड की कम  से कम  आय ४००००० रुपए है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

taiban की नॉन यु कंपनी  का रेड लेडी ७८६ किस्म का पपीता वर्ल्ड का नम्बर १ पपीता है .जिसमे नर और मादा का कोई समस्या नहीं होती है .इसमें एक ही पेड़ में नर और मादा फल होते है .इसके बीज का  रेट १९६००० रुपए किलो है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

इसका एक पेड़ ५० से ८० किलो तक फल देता है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

एक एकड़ में १२०० पेड़ लगते है .इसकी पोधा बाजार में १५  रुपए में मिलता है .

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

७ से ८ ph .मान बाली बलुई या बलुई दोमट मिटटी अच्छी होती है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

पपीता ,मिर्च ,बंध्गोबी ,तरबूज ,आपको काफी पैसा दे सकते है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*क्या आपको पता है ऐसे फलों की खेती के रख-रखाव और देखभाल में आदमी दुबला हो जाता है! उसके बारे में भी तो बताएं! जब बिमारी आती है तो गाँव के गाँव की फसलें खराब हो जाती है! आप इस तरह लालच न दें लोगों को! 

फल सब्जी तो कोई भी उठा लें! किस्मत हुई तो बना देगी , बिमारी आ गयी तो डुबो देगी!*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

हा हा हा ,,,,, पपीते को केवल पानी से बचाना होता है .पैसे पाने के लिए देक्बाल तो करनी पड़ेगी

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

पपीते में जड़ सड़ने का रोग बहुत होता है .जो फफूदी से फेलता है .

----------


## marwariladka

पूजा जी आते ही धमाकेदार एंट्री....कहाँ चली गयी थी जानू?

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

struptocyclinका घोल १ ग्राम प्रति ४ लीटर का स्प्रे करना चाहिए

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

> पूजा जी आते ही धमाकेदार एंट्री....कहाँ चली गयी थी जानू?


टाइम मिला तो चली आई

----------


## marwariladka

तुम्हे धुंद धुंद के मेरी नजरे प्यासी हो गयी थी...धन्यवाद जो आप वापस आ गयी...


> टाइम मिला तो चली आई

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

ओके ५ से ६ दिनों में फिर मिलूगी  ...................
ok बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय

----------


## marwariladka

बाय...बाय.......................



> ओके ५ से ६ दिनों में फिर मिलूगी  ...................
> ok बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> ओके ५ से ६ दिनों में फिर मिलूगी  ...................
> ok बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय


*वापस देख कर अच्छा लगा ........
तुम्हारे आने का इंतजार रहेगा pidilit*

----------


## sanjeetspice

> ओके ५ से ६ दिनों में फिर मिलूगी  ...................
> ok बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय बाय



बाय बाय पूजा 

वेसे सच में सब सदस्यों ने आपको बहुत मिस किया पूजा दोस्त

----------


## Yadav

pooja ji puri jaankaari dene ki kripa kare

----------


## ratthore

> हा हा हा ,,,,, पपीते को केवल पानी से बचाना होता है .पैसे पाने के लिए देक्बाल तो करनी पड़ेगी


   पानी से बचाना हे इसका  मतलब समजाने की किरपा करे

----------


## Amigo.

वाह वाह अतिउत्तम सूत्र मित्र मेरी और से रेपो.

----------


## sanjay jangir

Hy Pooja ji,Namaste
Thanks for your information.
kirpa karke ye bataye ki kya eske liya bank loan bhi deta hai kya.please reply.

----------


## dev b

ठकुराइन कैसी है आप???????

----------


## Raman46

> ठकुराइन कैसी है आप???????


मित्र देव .कभी आप ठाकुर से भी पूछ लिया करें ....जब देखो तब ठाकूराइन  से ही पूछते रहते है / मुझे अब गुस्सा आ जायेगा भाई ....हा हा

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

यहाँ ये बाते ठीक नहीं है .............ये सूत्र है कोई चोपाल नहीं .............मित्र   समजा करो

----------


## amararya

kya pooja G aap wakaye me saakaahaari ho gaye kya ?????

----------


## Raman46

> यहाँ ये बाते ठीक नहीं है .............ये सूत्र है कोई चोपाल नहीं .............मित्र   समजा करो


जानम  समझा करो ........जानम समझा करो

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

[QUOTE=Raman46;538880][COLOR="#008000"]जानम  समझा करो ........जानम समझा करो [/C.................................................  ........... अब ये क्या है मित्र

----------


## Raman46

[QUOTE=Pooja1990 QUEEN;538884]


> [COLOR="#008000"]जानम  समझा करो ........जानम समझा करो [/C.................................................  ........... अब ये क्या है मित्र



पपीते की खेती कैसे की जाय ,जानम समझा करो

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

[QUOTE=Raman46;538907]


> पपीते की खेती कैसे की जाय ,जानम समझा करो


..................................................  .....................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,//////////////////

----------


## Teach Guru

जय गणेश आपकी लीला अपरम्पार है..................

----------


## swami ji

*आप मुझे सिखाएगी क्या केसे ये मुंकिन हे जी ,,*

----------


## nirsha

मित्र हमारी गाँव में करीब 3 एकड़ जमीन है हम उसे दूसरों को खेती करने के लिए देते हैं , कुछ रुपयों के एवज में । लेकिन आपकी इस जानकारी के बाद हमे लगता है कि अगर उस पर पपीते की खेती  कि जाए तो ज्यादा मुनाफा होगा। 
लेकिन हमें खेती के बारे में कुछ नहीं आता आपकी क्या सलाह है क्या यहाँ पर हम कुछ कर सकते हैं, आप मदद करेंगे ?अभी उसमे सोयाबीन और गेहूँ की फसल लेते हैं।  शुक्रिया

----------


## RANAJI1982

[QUOTE=Raman46;538907]


> पपीते की खेती कैसे की जाय ,जानम समझा करो


 पूजा जी अब बता भी दे

----------


## sivprasad sajag

mujhe ye bataye maine papete ke 5 peda aapne kichan gardan me lagaye hai . ped bad gaye phul bhi aarahi hai . par fal lagane ke bad gir ja rahi hai . bade nahi ho rahe kaya karu. puja ji aapko is bare me pata ho to pls mujhe imail. kar de . sivprasadsajag@gmail.com

----------


## Munneraja

> mujhe ye bataye maine papete ke 5 peda aapne kichan gardan me lagaye hai . ped bad gaye phul bhi aarahi hai . par fal lagane ke bad gir ja rahi hai . bade nahi ho rahe kaya karu. puja ji aapko is bare me pata ho to pls mujhe imail. kar de . sivprasadsajag@gmail.com


आपकी बातों से ऐसा लगता है कि आपकी मिटटी की उर्वरा या तो कम है या जो पानी दिया जा रहा है उसमे साबुन का पानी भी साथ में आ रहा है 
उर्वरा को बढाने के लिए आप पपीते के पेड के आसपास की एक फुट गहरी मिटटी निकाल दीजिए 
अब इसमें पांच पांच किलो गोबर की सडी हुई खाद एवं केंचुए वाली खाद को ४ से ५ दिन सुखा कर एवं मिलाकर एक पेड में डाल दीजिए. लगभग पांच चम्मच ओर्गेनिक खाद भी इसमें मिला दीजिए. उर्वरा की कमी पूरी हो जायेगी.
यदि साबुन का या बर्तन के धोए हुए का पानी मिटटी में आ रहा है तो तुरंत बंद कर दीजिए 
ये हानिकारक है

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

I love papeeta..

Peetal ki.pateeli mein.papeeta peela peela...

Ha ha

----------


## aksh

इस सूत्र को पढ़ कर लगता है कि सब काम धाम छोड़ छाड कर किसान बन जाएँ...???

----------


## Munneraja

> इस सूत्र को पढ़ कर लगता है कि सब काम धाम छोड़ छाड कर किसान बन जाएँ...???


:)
तो आ जाओ फार्म हाउस पर ...

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## arihant_noida

लेकिन पपीते का अच्छी नस्ल का बीज कहाँ से प्राप्त करें

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लेकिन पपीते का अच्छी नस्ल का बीज कहाँ से प्राप्त करें


इस अहम सवाल का जवाब मुझे भी चाहिए......
पूजा जी जब भी  आप आयें आप अपने इस सूत्र की सुध अवश्य लें.

----------


## Unregistered

> मेरे किसान मित्रो  पपीता की खेती करके आप अपना बैंक खोल सकते है .पपीते की प्रति एकेड की कम  से कम  आय ४००००० रुपए है


papita Queen ji: ye to bta do ki Ye Tiwan Red Lady 786 ki Vareity ke Beej ya nursery kha milegi...................

----------

